# Help Ozzie win up to $15,000 for his rescue!



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, he's not a golden and this isn't a golden-specific rescue... but I'm hoping it's ok to post this here. Ozzie has made it into the top 100 for the Fuzzy Nation Super Model Contest. Top prize is $15,000 dollars for the rescue that saved his life and some modeling work and goodies for my handsome boy. The difference this money could make for S.A.F.E. Animal Haven -- a small, privately run rescue -- would be astronomical. 

Here's what you do:
1. You have to be on Facebook to vote
2. Go to this link: FuzzyNation - SUPER MODEL Photo Contest | Facebook
3. Click "Go to app," allow permissions, then like the page that pops up.
4. Click the "Like" button in the top right corner
5. Click on the big red button to see the finalists.
6. Find Ozzie (the list is in alphabetical order) and click on his picture.
7. Click the "vote" button. (You may have to scroll up to see his picture, story and the vote button... page frequently loads at the bottom rather than the top for some reason)

You can vote once per day between today and October 12th. After your first vote, it's a more simple process because you'll already have the app. I'll be checking in to beg frequently  :crossfing

Thanks in advance to everyone for taking the time to help out!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Ozzie got my vote!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I voted


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

When I click on his picture it just takes me to a blank screen... :uhoh:

I've tried it a couple of times now... maybe my computer is broken...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> When I click on his picture it just takes me to a blank screen... :uhoh:
> 
> I've tried it a couple of times now... maybe my computer is broken...


Scroll up (or to the left depending on how it is oriented on your screen). That fooled me last night too. Thanks again!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I voted!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, now I voted!!!  I did have to scroll up :uhoh:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Just a quick note to say thanks to those who have voted... and maybe a little shameless <bump> :curtain:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a new day! That means if you've already voted, you can do it again!! And if you haven't -- today's a great day to start! Remember, after you click on ozzie's picture you may need to scroll up to see the page.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted again!! Bumping up for others!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ozzie says, "Vote for me, the amazing pretzel dog!"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Voted again! The dog in the lead has over 1200 votes... wow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jersey's mom*

JERSEY'S MOM

I can't find the big red button!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> JERSEY'S MOM
> 
> I can't find the big red button!


After you allow the application you have to "like" the page before you can get in and vote. The button is in the top right corner.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Voted but it wouldn't let Capt Jack vote from his page WOOF!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Capt Jack said:


> Voted but it wouldn't let Capt Jack vote from his page WOOF!!


LOL, I had the same thought and tried to get in with one of my pages too... only actual profiles can vote though. Thanks for taking the time!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ozzie*

I voted for Ozzie!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Come on everyone! Ozzie needs more votes!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

He sure does, Summer's mom! Thanks! We won't be winning this one, but we'll do our best!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

How in the world do people get 6000 and 8000 votes! 0.0 hehehe.. c'mon GRF power!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Summer's Mom said:


> How in the world do people get 6000 and 8000 votes! 0.0 hehehe.. c'mon GRF power!


There are some competing rescues that are MUCH bigger than the one I got Ozzie from. The woman who is winning (or was last I checked - Felix) runs a dog rescue cross-posting site. She's really been hoofing it and has tons more contacts than I do obviously. There's also "vote multiplier" codes on some fuzzy nation items but I don't think most of the competitors have access to them (none of the Macy's anywhere near my have any FN bags in stock). I'm just proud of my boy for making it to the top 100 out of almost 2,000 lucky rescued pups!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

And the codes are making the rounds. Here they are:
JuJYjx (x 100 votes)
TECeGp (x 50 votes)
JD7w8x (x 25 votes)
9vDe2q (x 10 votes)
3Gud8Q (x 2 votes)

Each voter can use each code one time. Use one per day over the next 5 days. It takes less than 5 minutes to vote the first time and only about a minute each time after that. Please vote!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A quick bump to make sure people see the voting multiplier codes as I posted on the late side last night:

Use one of these codes each day to multiply your votes! You can use each code one time.
JuJYjx (x 100 votes)
TECeGp (x 50 votes)
JD7w8x (x 25 votes)
9vDe2q (x 10 votes)
3Gud8Q (x 2 votes)

Thanks again to those who have voted/are voting. Remember to spread the word (and the codes too!)

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

